# Crazy Bottanist Grower man



## Kamuso (Jul 24, 2008)

So I kno this guy thats kinda crazy ex military phd in bottany that grows, :hubba:  But his growing styles seem a little unorthodox if not straight out down right creepy.


Humidity levels Are kept Extremely high with no worry of mold,
The Air in the room Is all passed through a aproximately 4 foot tube, this tube contains about 600watzles of combined Uv light exposure.
The walls in the house contain uv screening (something that i have in my house given to people that live near water sources and have problems with mold) His whole room smells wonderful of course he has about 20 plants 2 of 10 strains

Then he has his mutant plants, where hes taken his basic knowledge of bottany and applied. 

Plants Fertilized with Estrogen that have somewhat exploded in growth
Plants under High Moisture in Boxes throghout growth grow crazy shaped buds
He also uses all kinds of other wierd chemicals and such that i have no clue of. His buds tho, that man has good buds =P

Further found that his Military medical position was pretty much sitting in labs growing penecilin (mold  )

I dunno Are there Any other people that *EDIT* with there plants this harshly?


> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.



P.S. I forgot about his albino weed plant (or so it looks) He exposes no light the the plant its about 18 inches tall and its on multiple iv'z
The whole plant is white
flower buds are blood red               SKARY WEEDS!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

never heard of such things.sounds interesting,what strains is he growing?


----------



## massproducer (Jul 24, 2008)

A few things, plants roots can not uptake estrogen.  A plant that produces chlorophyll needs light to make energy to grow.  no light equals no growth, which means you plant will die... YOu can not grow Marijuana with no light


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

yea,thats what i thaught.how does any plant grow without light?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 24, 2008)

Post some pictures of these plants if u could. WE would all like to see this.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 24, 2008)

that albino sounds trippy. would love to try it...
just hearing about these gives me some brainstorming work to do!! 
I like to push buttons and see what happens... just how i am.
but yea, i haven't tried anything like you described, but i've recently read about UVB spectrum being a major component in THC production and :hubba:  will be doing experiments this coming winter. search 'UVB & THC' on google.
i read and listen lots
speak and type little
learn and know more
time is well served...
i like the way bud can provide ten perspectives at once!


----------



## ishnish (Jul 24, 2008)

maybe the guy found a way to drip the sugars and nutes needed thru some IV's so it's already getting what it would otherwise need from photosynthesis.
ta'da!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## ishnish (Jul 24, 2008)

i disagree bud.uncle, i have been enlightened by the thread.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i disagree bud.uncle, i have been enlightened by the thread.



Good for you ishnish

Me

I am gona hold my breath till I see some pics


----------



## Kamuso (Jul 25, 2008)

Simple (Im a Bonzai Cultivator)
Albino plants can be left alive through iv's of what the finished product of clorophyll is, which is usually Withdrawn from plants such as aloe vera since its so easy to take out

Second
Estrogen treating has been going around for a while, its not sucked in exactly as a fertalizer im not exactly sure about the adminstration but its beautiful results. Another method that isnt commonly used around marijuana plants for root absorbsion of chemicals is to take the roots expose them to i forget what (but it makes emit all moisture out of themselves then pull in everything real quick, no so easily filtering out unwanted substances, plants are known to Envelope dirt with its roots in these ways. For pot growing this usage should be called belemia =P we call it stroking for bonzai's

Id be glad to show pics but im pretty sure he'd be like why the hell are u takin pictures of my plants ur over here half the time neway =P


----------



## Kamuso (Jul 25, 2008)

Albino plants are Very delecate and Usually are unable to grow in dirt

Instead they Find themselves loving expanded clay pellets and Straight up rocks
(so hydroplonics are necessary)  Albinos are pigment deficient, they Cannot produce any Chlorophyll so they cant get what they need, He makes up for that easily which isnt that hard.  Although one thing that we both are curious to see what is going to happen is what the buds will look like, and if they will for the precious THC, since thc was declared as a defense mechanism on thc warding off excess light and killing bugs with stickys. Throughout the thc development light is required, inducing a defence mechanism that is brought simply by light is hard to make up for, guess thats where his p.h.d in bottany comes in.


----------



## Kamuso (Jul 25, 2008)

Also on the pictures i think hes a little paranoid, cause america's military is under a different set of laws, Common sentences for being caught with less than a half ounce are 10 years military prison

although while active no cops can arrest u just send u back to base so =P

Him being military
Getting caught with 5-10 dried and about 30 plants growing
Thats life sentences in the Military =P


although hes time lapse filming the Albino i can post that up when its done cause hes gonna remask it and upload files to a Pc Cafe computer then load it up.

 But this is one small step for man, My friend is currently working in the USA Counter Terrorism center, yet he grows weed.
 Now if we get the 350-400 current DEA members to start growing GG LEGALIZATION =P


----------



## Kamuso (Jul 25, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> A few things, plants roots can not uptake estrogen.  A plant that produces chlorophyll needs light to make energy to grow.  no light equals no growth, which means you plant will die... YOu can not grow Marijuana with no light




Sure you can, you just need to Constantly have some other plant to farm a chlorophyll sugars (But the price of that my dear lord those Cell wall sized draw needles on microscopes are about 60 a head rofl =P not to mention like a  20k microscope that requires authorazation for purchase =P:holysheep:




I Have diesel ryders at the moment, they will never get ne super estrogen
Maintain average to low humidity levels
Although Flowering Will be covered with a 150watt high output led board. (so bright u cant take pictures of it or record film, turns into a GIant purple glow spot (light contains blue and red spectrums))

Either way
Im not gonna be the first guy to hit the albino buds
=P but i have hit the estrogen buds, no noticable difference mainly because estrogen levels are high by the end of veg state and in flowering slowly used up and fade away by harvest. (no readable estrogen levels found on buds)


----------



## massproducer (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, firstly an Albino plant is a type of genetic mutation, that happens very rarely in some plant species, Marijuana is not one of these species, even with an albino plant, it can only survive for a very short time because it lacks chorophyll.

Secondly, chorophyll does not produce sugars that can be shot into a plant with an IV, Chlorophyll does the opposite, it uses sugars and staches that the plant absorbs through its roots, sunlight and carbon from the air and creates energy, just like a solar panel.  Think of photosynthesis like a human digesting their food, no matter how much food you put in your body, none can be used unless it is digested and the nutrients seperated from the waste.

Nutrients are not even close to the most important factor for growing a light loving plant like Cannabis.  Honestly the majority of what you said...smells just like my compost tea.  Sorry for the rudeness, but i don't understand why you would come here with these crazy claims, we have a lot of noobs that frequent the site to recieve factual information, why others come here just to stare them down the wrong road, is something i will never understand.

Yes people have been trying to use estrogen for many years, but no with sucess.  If you do a simple google search for adding birth control pills, you will get many first hand sources of people who tried this.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## gagjababy (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry man but you are talking out of your ***! You really have no idea what you are talking about buddy!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 25, 2008)

Too Long


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2008)

Same.


----------



## Kamuso (Jul 28, 2008)

Youll see a full time lapse of the Albino in 2 weeks ill post it up

Marijuana Contains 3 main vein travels (in the stem), saying that iv is impossible is almost a joke
considering stem becomes like 1 big vain during hydroplonics making it easy to shoot Diprocessed nutes in (Buy the machine at any high tech Hydroplonics store) 

Albino Is a pigment disorder can happen to ANY thing containing carbon,
Albino traits can be INfluenced through Exposure to Albino genes,

Searching for it, but Found other albino plant growers with finished plants.

Have fun pooping urself in 2 weeks,  The basic rules of bottany, No plant is restricted to any form of treatment, all objects can be broken down and absorbed into the land, Marijuana eats like no other, the albino plant is growing extremely small 4 some reason but its healthy as can be,  Currently 18 iv'z in it,  Time lapse will be up 2 weeks

Your seriously mistaken on your albino traits and references.
I know quite a bit about albinoism being that my brother in law is albino
23  and under constant kimo for skin cancer.

It is possible to take a full grow plant, introduce the Albino gene and have sections of ur plant turn white without a problem.   

Marijuana Is a plant, a Diloid at that (Dunno if thats english i learned bottany in Europe and asia)  All diloids are capable of Holding and passing the albino traits.

Marijuana is more than Just a plant, its very moldable succeptable to checmical torture and with all plants you will find,  When people think of genetic crossing in plants,  Its alot more simple than you could ever think.

Man in canada just stabalized his strain of marijuana with cross injections of fern genetics, First marijuana plant To Reproduce Through Root
There are no limitations when it comes to a plant, a Cell wall is moldable beyond reason, Limitations of plants are easy to work around

And 15-20 years ago there was like 5 types of pott
schwag schwag schwag schwag and hydrod schwag

saying such things are unable to be preformed are Hippocrytical and ignorrant
Since such strains that you grow every day where found by crossing such genetics that would Never been found together.  By watching the Development of weed you cant Say that any modern day heads strain Is legit and natural.   Also The Joint Doctor's label on my diesel ryders Contain a warning label

The joint doctor (Lowryder producer)  States that aproximately .04 percent of his plants will grow full size, .01 percent of his plants inherit mutations such as albinoism, Seregation, Stem Weekness, Pigment disorientation)

The albino Gene Is simple It can be passed in any carbon based life form since  its just a genetic trait telling whatever living life form to Have its outer shell of carbon almost reflect light. (Thus the reason you see white) Red eyes and red highlights are commonly found in mammals more than plants due to the easy oxygenation of the blood without pigmantation)

There are over 45 different classifications of albino
Albino is general naming for pigmentation disorders
Marijuana Plants Are easily mutatable and can be influenced in flowering to take on albino trates with the right chemicals.

Learn your bottany and dont tell me about plants, go grow a tomato tree since its also a diloid And to monitor the same amount of skills you have with growing plants ask a bottanist to also grow the biggest tomato he can.

My biggest tomato 5.4lbs although didnt retain sweet qualities of a good tomato.

Also Looking for the article in high times but theres a picture of someone elses albino plant with iv'z ill scan it up when i find which issue its in.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 29, 2008)

Bro, do you understand how plants get energy to grow?  Nutrients do not provide the direct growth energy, they along with carbon and water mearly fuel photosynthesis.  So no you can't grow a plant without nutes, just like you can not drive a car without gas, but we all know that the gas does not cause locomotion, the motor does and the gas is simply the fuel, to run the motor.

Plants get energy to grow by nutrients being taken up by the roots or leaves, this then travels down those highways you were speaking of, which do not carry energy they are raw materials to a storage site within the plants, usually in the roots and leaves.  When light hits the leaves with the nutes stored it excites photons which seperates the water and nutes which creates energy for the plant to grow.  The energy is first ATP, and then gets converted to other forms of energy, the waste products are oxygen and excess carbons in the form of sugars which are excreated from the roots to feed the soil microorganisms, while the oxygen is released from the stoma on the underside of the leaves.

Point being that none of this could happen without LIGHT.  Light creates the energy.  Energy has to be produced and caputered by something, that is why photosynthesising plants have leaves, to collect light because the NEED it.  

An albino plant can at best stay alive for a little bit by feeding it sugar water but it can produce no energy after what was stored in the seed before germination.  There is a major difference in keeping something alive and growing something.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 29, 2008)

Please post any and all references you have to prove what you are saying.  Because i can provide many that will tell you that plants need light, and that photosythesising plants with an albino mutation will not be able to grow because they can not produce energy.

In horticulture an Albino plant can also be classified as a plant lacking SECONDARY pigmentations, but it will still be green because chlorophyll is green.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 30, 2008)

you think the guy might be giving it light thats outside of the visible spectrum?
strictly IR and UV?
possibility?
jus my two cents... and i might need some change.


----------



## Kamuso (Aug 2, 2008)

havent visited him in a while took a trip to el colorado to check some strains

ill pay him a visit and find out more, i wasnt to attentive to much the first time just high walkin around like damn that looks kewl


----------

